# Pigeons hitting wires



## hotload (Dec 29, 2013)

I have had pigeons for about 3 1/2 years and have let them out almost everyday and now for some reason they are hitting the telephone wires. After all these years you would think they would know where the lines are but I have had 5 different pigeons hit them and injure themselves in about 2 weeks, what gives? Does anybody have a clue why all of a sudden this is happening????


ROD


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

I really have no idea, but it seems like they are flying very low I usually flag them when loft flying them if they are flying low just an idea.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Maybe they're avoiding the old wires as they know where they are but might be hitting some other ones installed newly which come into their path now, which they're oblivious of.

A similar incident with my friends' pigeons turned out to be a case of cheeky kids targeting pigeons for their entertainment.

Anyway, I wouldn't release my birds for now until I enquire what's really going on. If they're hitting old wires then they might have formed a new air route which passes through the wire. Keeping them locked up may help in breaking their new flight path habit.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

What are the injuries you are seeing and have you actually seen them hit the wires.


----------



## hotload (Dec 29, 2013)

CBL said:


> What are the injuries you are seeing and have you actually seen them hit the wires.


The injuries for the most part seem to be leg injuries although one hit her legs as well as took a big hit on her chest. I quarantined her for a few days to give her rest,she's still limping but not quite as much and yes I actually seen every one of my birds hit wires that have been there for a long time............


----------



## hotload (Dec 29, 2013)

These birds are hitting old lines, nothing new has been added there and I actually have seen them hit. There is nobody else around scaring the birds to make them take different unknown routes.......What do you mean flag them?


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

hotload said:


> These birds are hitting old lines, nothing new has been added there and I actually have seen them hit. There is nobody else around scaring the birds to make them take different unknown routes.......What do you mean flag them?


What i mean with flag them is I have about a 15 foot bamboo stick with a flag on top and when they are loft flying and they start to fly low I wave the flag so they keep flying and fly higher they don't take different unknown routes they just circle higher around the loft once you want them to come down feed call them it works pretty good.


----------



## hotload (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks for the advise on FLAGGING, I will definitely try it. I have the pole, I'll attach the flag and give it a try. It was an odd thing to see, I had just kept a bird inside and helped it rehabilitate its leg from hitting the line and the first time I let it out again it flew with the flock and flew smack dab into a telephone pole. This bird knows very well where all the lines and poles are. Little frustrated over all this, 5 birds in 2 weeks..............


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

What's puzzling is what's going on! Why they start hitting all of the sudden.
Hope they're not molting cuz some birds molt in fed or are not health compromised due to some possible disease.
Flagging would be a good way to try to avoid the accident.. But don't push them to fly if they're sapped out of energy.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. Are they white homers? I have wondered what would happen if there were zero flying predators. How would we know if our pigeons can see well? Makes sense?
Maybe they have leftover symptoms of PMV? Sorry.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Ok so that is simply NOT normal to fly into a telephone pole?! Something for sure is up with the birds. I have seen birds, caged birds do things like fly into the wall when they had respiratory infections. So when they are losing breath, they want to land or drop on anything solid they can find, which means floor OR wall. I wonder if you can give a course of treatment for respiratory and see if it makes a difference. It could be a slight issue that keeps them from being 100%, they fly a bit low and hit the wires or poles. If my birds, I would give them a course with probiotics at the same time and do a test flight when done. If u want to do a controlled experiment, take the ones that hit the wires and pole only and medicate them and compare then in the air. ONLY set out the ones with meds done and note how high they fly and duration, then in the ones not medicated in a different toss and note same, height and duration.


----------



## hotload (Dec 29, 2013)

Jass SamOplay said:


> What's puzzling is what's going on! Why they start hitting all of the sudden.
> Hope they're not molting cuz some birds molt in fed or are not health compromised due to some possible disease.
> Flagging would be a good way to try to avoid the accident.. But don't push them to fly if they're sapped out of energy.



The birds aren't molting right now and they seem to be very healthy and thanks for the advise about flagging them when they are tired as there are a fair number of hawks around and I don't want the pigeons tired if the hawks appear, thanks for your response...............
ROD


----------



## hotload (Dec 29, 2013)

Here's my thoughts on what might be happening as all these birds seem very healthy. I have noticed that when they fly they look like they are having a great time, swooping,dipping and the crazy wing thing pigeons do when their having fun. Also they will dip down close to the ground and also fly in such tight loops very fast around the homes and trees that I wonder if they will make it . I wondered if when doing this they get knocked a bit by another bird thats flying close to them or some sort of wind current hits them unexpectantly. For some reason these birds seem to be flying faster than they usually have in the past,but its not because their afraid of anything, just enjoying themselves. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

They might be afraid of the hawks. That's why they're flying close to the ground and performing ariel acrobatics,in which homers aren't that good. In open air they're targetted by falcons/hawks and some species of hawks attack them when they're on/close to the ground.

Locking them up for 15 days or until hawks migration is over would be needed. Also when you fly them, fly at different times on different days so hawks don't expect when they come out.
G'Luck with the injured birds,hope they get well soon.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Jass SamOplay said:


> They might be afraid of the hawks. That's why they're flying close to the ground and performing ariel acrobatics,in which homers aren't that good. In open air they're targetted by falcons/hawks and some species of hawks attack them when they're on/close to the ground.
> 
> Locking them up for 15 days or until hawks migration is over would be needed. Also when you fly them, fly at different times on different days so hawks don't expect when they come out.
> G'Luck with the injured birds,hope they get well soon.


Actually it is the opposite, if they see a hawk, they go WAY high and wait them out. Something else is happening.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Mine tilt their heads,tuck them into shoulders and stay on ground when they see a falcon in the air. They never fly(high) even if you force them cuz they understand what predator will attack them in what way.
No one can tell for sure how pigeons or shall I say, how a group of pigeons will react when faced by BOP. They're intelligent and know what to do when faced by different predator.
This thread may interest you Rod,
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/are-my-birds-on-a-death-wish-75693.html


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Jass I bet you are right. I bet for falcon they may run and hide and stand still, for hawks they may fly high. I know when I had my ferals,, they used to explode into the air and fly good and high and hard. i use to always run and tell the husband "the pigeons are up" so we in turn would run to see what or where the bird of prey was. Thats just my experience. Now the birds that are IN the coop or run, will run to back of loft and hide. I believe that i simply because they have no other option.

One time I had 3 males out and I saw a coopers in side yard in trees and my boys didnt even react at all. I shot off my co2 gun and watched the hawk fly low to the front of the yard, I ran there and again shot off the gun, it finally left and I shot again keeping my birds "up" cuz they are safer in the sky than on the roof in that case. When I was sure the hawk was gone, I let the birds down.

I have also read of pigeons turning on and chasing hawks. I think they have a host of options and they take what they need at the time. I know when being chased while in hot pursuit, they will try anything to evade, such as low flying, tipping, flipping, running thru trees, into open garages, under cars or bushes and even flying INTO peoples houses. I have seen a video of that one. Im sure theres no one way to escape.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Yep,
The other day a pigeon hid itself between my legs when I was sitting on a chair chased by a hawk.
Similar thing once happend, a pigeon wanted to be saved by Jay3. 

So may be that's what is responsible for what's happening to Rod's birds.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

hotload said:


> I have had pigeons for about 3 1/2 years and have let them out almost everyday and now for some reason they are hitting the telephone wires. After all these years you would think they would know where the lines are but I have had 5 different pigeons hit them and injure themselves in about 2 weeks, what gives? Does anybody have a clue why all of a sudden this is happening????
> 
> 
> ROD


My guess is a member/leader of the flock may of changed flying patterns, or and a BOP is being seen and. Panic insues without reguard for the wire that is forgotten in panic mode.


----------



## hotload (Dec 29, 2013)

spirit wings said:


> My guess is a member/leader of the flock may of changed flying patterns, or and a BOP is being seen and. Panic insues without reguard for the wire that is forgotten in panic mode.



The pigeons have either hit wires or poles and even hit the neighbors metal smoke stack and for sure there was no birds of prey around, I almost wish there was so I could say that the problem lies with that. This has happened all within about 2 weeks now and its a little mind boggling as like I mentioned I have had these birds for about 3 1/2 years and all of a sudden they are starting to bonk something................
ROD


----------



## flight (Dec 29, 2011)

I am no expert but I have noticed the larger my flock is the birds in the back sometimes hit some tree branches when the birds are flying low. It looks as if the birds in the front move out of the way at the last minute but the birds in the back don't see them in time.
I see that you have been flying them for over 3 years is the flock larger now than when you first started flying? Just a guess.


----------



## hotload (Dec 29, 2013)

flight said:


> I am no expert but I have noticed the larger my flock is the birds in the back sometimes hit some tree branches when the birds are flying low. It looks as if the birds in the front move out of the way at the last minute but the birds in the back don't see them in time.
> I see that you have been flying them for over 3 years larger now than when you first started flying? Just a guess.


 Woww, I think you have nailed it. I don't have a large flock, 23 birds but for some reason it seems like they are all flying much faster and having a great time, swooping and dipping all over the place, maybe because it's been such a long winter and they are happy to get out. By doing this maybe the front birds are just missing obstacles and the back ones are hitting them. As I recall I think it is the birds toward the back that are getting hurt. I'm going to watch close now, Thanxxxxxxx
ROD


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

hotload said:


> The pigeons have either hit wires or poles and even hit the neighbors metal smoke stack and for sure there was no birds of prey around, I almost wish there was so I could say that the problem lies with that. This has happened all within about 2 weeks now and its a little mind boggling as like I mentioned I have had these birds for about 3 1/2 years and all of a sudden they are starting to bonk something................
> ROD


Try the respiratory meds for 10 days and get back to me. Cant hurt and thats what I would do, sounds the same as when my caged birds run out of AIR when flying with respiratory illness, they literally HIT WALLS. They go to the first solid thing they can see thinking they can land on it. Since ur birds are free flying in the outdoors, I think they may just be heading for ANYTHING that is solid looking that is closest to them such as poles and smoke stacks wires and roofs cuz they have no walls. I could be grasping at straws but I think its worth a try.


----------



## hotload (Dec 29, 2013)

CBL said:


> Try the respiratory meds for 10 days and get back to me. Cant hurt and thats what I would do, sounds the same as when my caged birds run out of AIR when flying with respiratory illness, they literally HIT WALLS. They go to the first solid thing they can see thinking they can land on it. Since ur birds are free flying in the outdoors, I think they may just be heading for ANYTHING that is solid looking that is closest to them such as poles and smoke stacks wires and roofs cuz they have no walls. I could be grasping at straws but I think its worth a try.


 I will try the meds it won't hurt because this has got to stop or I'm going to have a flock of cripples. Thanks for the advise and I will get back to you with the results. One thing I wil say though is that when the pigeons hit something they are not trying to stop, they are flying at full tilt enjoying themselves and it happens when I just let them out so not sure if breathing has effected them yet. Thanxxx
ROD


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Something is still not right. When my parrotlet and bugies flew into the walls they did just that flew INTO the walls and slid down, they didnt try to land they just hit.

The only other thing I would question IS their actual eyesight. Find out from vets if an illness like salmonella or other can affect the eyesight when in flight.

Just not right to hit poles and wires and chimneys and whatever they are hitting.

Do you have a different team or old birds you can test?


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

How many birds are you flying? I have seen the same thing with the ones in the back being careless to get to the front as mentioned. I have a lot of trees around my loft, so I can tell a bird of prey is close even if I do not see one. My birds when surprised swoop low barely missing wires, roofs, chimneys, and everything else in the way until they can get up above the hawk and then fly high. I have a good friend that when I ask him"why do they do something dumb like that" He reminds me in a soft voice "there birds" lol. I would spot check each one of them for health as you have been advised, but sometimes there is no good answer to there ways. Then there is the solar flares and magnetism theories and such......Good luck, Jim


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. To hotlod: so what kind of pigeons do you have? One more issue may play a role here: the bacteria that attack the legs and wing joints: perhaps making them less flexible or slow to react. 
I think by flying just two or three birds at a time, you may find your answer. Or just let them warm up in pairs or trios, then when they are ready, let them all out and see what happens. I have never flown a large flock of homers, but have seen how fast and low they fly over the loft during daily exercises. 
After all, rock pigeon are not creatures of the forests. 
I also remember watching how ferals do their stunt flying independetly from their flock during morning flights.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Just a bit off...to all,
Does your smaller or larger flock route farther and fly for longer?
More in numbers,mine perform better.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think it's a bird of prey I'm lucky to see them when they show up . Keen eyesight of a pigeon is nothing compared to a humans. The only time my birds fly into things is when they are defense flying from something.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

So basically like panic flying and hitting things. If that is the case I would lock them down for a bit and observe in near by trees. I would let off and sounding device and see what you can flush out.


----------



## hotload (Dec 29, 2013)

pigeonjim said:


> How many birds are you flying? I have seen the same thing with the ones in the back being careless to get to the front as mentioned. I have a lot of trees around my loft, so I can tell a bird of prey is close even if I do not see one. My birds when surprised swoop low barely missing wires, roofs, chimneys, and everything else in the way until they can get up above the hawk and then fly high. I have a good friend that when I ask him"why do they do something dumb like that" He reminds me in a soft voice "there birds" lol. I would spot check each one of them for health as you have been advised, but sometimes there is no good answer to there ways. Then there is the solar flares and magnetism theories and such......Good luck, Jim


Hi,

Jim, I'm flying 22 birds and I think your right about the carlessness in trying to get to the front. I absolutely know there is no birds of prey around because they act significantly different. I keep a close watch of these birds for any sign of helath issues and there isn't any. I think with nice weather now they are just acting crazy when they get out for their fly.


----------



## hotload (Dec 29, 2013)

CBL said:


> So basically like panic flying and hitting things. If that is the case I would lock them down for a bit and observe in near by trees. I would let off and sounding device and see what you can flush out.


Thanks CBL, for all your responses to this. I know definitely they aren't panic flying if anything they are having a great time, possibly too great of a time when their let out. If I would say anything I think it's just careless. most of them are hitting their feet on the wire so they are flying very close and I think with a wrong gust of wind or some other bird bumping them at the wrong time this happens.
ROD


----------



## hotload (Dec 29, 2013)

Jass SamOplay said:


> Just a bit off...to all,
> Does your smaller or larger flock route farther and fly for longer?
> More in numbers,mine perform better.


All 22 of them fly together and they always have. Sometimes they go for a real tour of the city and beyond and sometimes they have fun and make the tightest circles around all the houses and wires. When they decide to do the latter is when I get scared for them.
ROD


----------



## hotload (Dec 29, 2013)

hamlet said:


> Hello. To hotlod: so what kind of pigeons do you have? One more issue may play a role here: the bacteria that attack the legs and wing joints: perhaps making them less flexible or slow to react.
> I think by flying just two or three birds at a time, you may find your answer. Or just let them warm up in pairs or trios, then when they are ready, let them all out and see what happens. I have never flown a large flock of homers, but have seen how fast and low they fly over the loft during daily exercises.
> After all, rock pigeon are not creatures of the forests.
> I also remember watching how ferals do their stunt flying independetly from their flock during morning flights.


Thanks, I will try the 2 or 3 at a time thing and see what happens. These are all homing pigeons except for 1 which is a Roller. Probably not the best stock of Homers but still should have enough brains not to hit things while flying I would think.
ROD


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Lol Rod ya that would make me good and nervous and since my one hen almost tore her leg off hitting wires in front, I get good and worried too. I saw online that someone had put flags or hung things from the wires to make them more visible, is that an option? Im talking about like phone wires underneath and ones that wont electrocute you lol.

I thought of it here but the other option is to even maybe put up small flags. Im not sure would have to think about it. Something must work hmmmmm


----------

